# What Recipe would you come up using the following Flavours?



## Johan Marais (5/7/17)

Hi everyone, I bought a few Concentrates yesterday and wonder if the PRO's out there can give me a good recipe using *ALL* or *SOME* of following ingredients. I am looking for a smooth tasty Desert vape. Maybe 2 different recipes with the following since I want 2 different batches, your help would be greatly appreciated 

TFA DX Sweet Cream
TFA French Vanilla
TFA DX Bavarian Cream
Capella Sweet Strawberry
Capella NewYork Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Johan Marais said:


> Hi everyone, I bought a few Concentrates yesterday and wonder if the PRO's out there can give me a good recipe using *ALL* or *SOME* of following ingredients. I am looking for a smooth tasty Desert vape. Maybe 2 different recipes with the following since I want 2 different batches, your help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> TFA DX Sweet Cream
> TFA French Vanilla
> ...


Hm, don't have my recipe list with me, but I can suggest mixing the cheesecake, sweet cream, strawberry and possibly bavarian cream for a strawberry cheesecake. @RichJB might be able to comment on the percentages, but offhand I'd suggest around 2% bav.cream, 2% sweet cream, 4% cheesecake and 4% strawberry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (5/7/17)

CAP NY Cheesecake 3%
TFA French Vanilla 1.5%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 4%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1.5%

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (5/7/17)

firstly try making a simple strawberry cheesecake, something along the lines of 5-6% NY Cheesecake and 3.5 - 4% Sweet strawberry. It wont be the most complex recipe out there but i would imagine it shouold be rather good. 

Then start playing with the other flavours to add nuance, try adding a percent of sweet cream to the cheesecake and see what it does to the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

What Soutie said ^^^. One of Kopel's first juices was a simplified version of his later Harvest Cheesecake. From his notes:



> My first renditions of this juice were one of my first projects as a new mixer. I started with just the Harvest Berry at 3.5% and the CAP NY Cheesecake by itself at 4%. With just those two flavors it was satisfying to me as a new mixer and I relied on this staple mix for 6 months as I developed my skillset and collected new flavors. The 2 flavor version of this is still something I go back to when I am short on time on mixing day and I just want to get something bottled up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Marais (5/7/17)

Thanks Guys, much appreciated - Will let you know how it turns out

Reactions: Like 2


----------

